# Lexington Mid-America Orchid Congress Pics



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 27, 2006)

The 86th meeting of the Mid-America Orchid Congress was this weekend in Lexington, Kentucky and fortunately I was lucky enough to make it. Unfortunately, my laptop and camera were determined to make my weekend much more frustrating, but with all the great orchids and great people it was an accecptable trade off.

Many great vendors were there, and I imagine they did quite well. It was a rare treat to meet people such as Harry Phillips from Andy's Orchids, Dr. William Goldner of Woodstream Orchids, Weyman Bussey, and Ivan Portilla from EcuaGenera to name a few. Of course, the best part was sitting in the bar with all the night owls after setup and having a few drinks. The lectures were fantastic, and the southern hospitality was as good as you hear about. Shows like this always remind me that I don't look like an orchid person, and it is always great to see such experienced growers faces light up when I ask about very esoteric plants.

Enough rambling, here's some pics! Again I must apologize, my camera settings were way out of whack and the manual was 100 miles away. I should really spend more time learning all the settings on this dang thing.

Habenaria roebellenii






Habenaria rhodocheila





Habenaria ericmichaelii





Bulbophyllum (rothschildianum x frostii)





Doritaenopsis Little Blue Bird





Bulbophyllum phalaenopsis





Habenaria medusae





Holocoglossum kimballianum (my only entry)





Cycnoches cooperi





Phalaenopsis bellina (was pure white with purple, camera made it bronze)




________
SNATCH LAND ROVER PICTURE


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 27, 2006)

Maxillaria striata 4n





Paphiopedilum (henryanum x lawrenceanum)





Mormodes tuxtlensis? (forgot to look at name)





Paphiopedilum Cam's Cloud (bellatulum x emersonii)





Paphiopedilum Harold Koopowitz (recently awarded by Sam Tsui of Orchid Inn)









Phalaenopsis violacea alba (solid snow white in person)





Phalaenopsis bellina





Paphiopedilum Sugar Suite (niveum x emersonii)




________
Extreme q vaporizer


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 27, 2006)

Hoosier Orchids Display which got the Show Trophy





Our society's display (Miami Valley Orchid Society)





I ended up buying:
Anoectochilus roxburghii from Oak Hill
Anoectochilus formosanus from Oak Hill
Dendrobium tobaense from Andy's Orchids
Bulbophyllum lemniscatum from Andy's Orchids
Paph. (sanderianum 'Henry' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior') from Orchid Inn
Paph. leucochilum ('Super Net' x 'Mochizuki's Giant') from Orchid Inn
Paph. Fanaticum (malipoense 'Green Ice' x micranthum 'Mallingham') from Orchid Inn
Paph. dayanum from Woodstream Orchids
Paph. sangii from Woodstream Orchids
Fernandezia ionanthera from EcuaGenera
Tillandsia undolifolia from EcuaGenera
Tillandsia umbellata from Ecuagenera
and got a free mericlone of Lc. Irene's Song 'Montclair' HCC/AOS in my goodie bag

Tillandsia undolifolia and Bulb. lemniscatum





Anoectochilus formosanum(left) and roxburghii(right)





Anoectochilus roxburghii





Dendrobium tobaense









Paphs. sangii(right) and dayanum(left)





Fernandezia ionanthera









Jon
________
VAPOR GENIE REVIEW


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2006)

Great pictures and sweet haul Jon!!!


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for the photos. That sanderianum x gigantifolium sounds exciting!


----------



## Heather (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice looking display, Jon! Your society always seems to do a nice job. 
I love some of those - the Harold Koopowitz of Sam's is wonderful, I love the violacea alba. There have been several Cycnoches cooperii brought to my society lately and I find them fascinating. I think I am developing an adoration of anything named 'medusae'. That Habaneria is sweet!!

Sounds like you had a fun time. Thanks for thinking of us poor show deprived folks at home.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the great experience!

Super photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice flowers -- thanks for sharing.

And congratulations on you haul!


----------



## paphioland (Aug 27, 2006)

The orchid Inn's HK is really nice


----------



## Park Bear (Sep 1, 2006)

nice haul, but Jon, I thought you would have gotten more


----------

